# New member :)



## Evil_turell (Sep 7, 2003)

Two days ago my beautiful cat (Helen) had to be put down  because the poor thing had cancer. She was in pain after an operation and when she tried to eat she'd yelp - so we decided it was the kindest thing to do. I'm really missing having a cat now because I've had her all my life (I'm 14) and she was so good-natured and gentle. My family (mum and my brother, 16) and I are planning to get a kitten from the shelter near us at the end of october. If there's anyone who has had a kitten could you please tell me a little about what to expect? Helen was a kitty when we got her but that was when I was 1 so I don't remember!!
Thanks and hi to everyone 
[/quote]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, welcome to the cat forum. I'm so sorry about Helen. If you'd like to, you can post a tribute to her in the Rainbow Bridge forum.

Kittens are the softest, sweetest, naughtiest, fastest, sleepiest, wildest, and most gentle anmals in all of creation! There is never a dull moment. They are either tearing around or sleeping. You are in for a great experience! (Better get some thick gloves, because she'll try to chew you into little pieces as she's teething :lol: )


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!  So sorry to hear about your cat.  
Like Jeanie said, kittens are a fun experience. It's been a long time since I have raised a kitten. My cat, Velvet, is 9 years old. There's a lot of good information on the forum. Good luck with your new kitten!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! Sorry about your kitty...

Have you considered getting a cat instead of a kitten? Many cats are put to sleep each year and a kitten has a better chance of getting adopted. But either way, kittens are good! And you'll be in for a time with a kitten  They're cute little balls of fluff.. WITH CLAWS! :lol:


----------



## Evil_turell (Sep 7, 2003)

*Decided to get a cat...!!*

I visited the rspca near me yesterday and brought home a playful 3-year-old boy! My mother and I had asked about a lot of cats, and they all had names down on their list for adoption (Not sure if things are done this way in America; I'm in Australia ). Then we saw George: sitting in his litter tray and eating, having dragged his food bowl over to it!! No one had put their name down for adoption and he had been available for a week. So we took him home and he's joined the family! When he's properly settled in, I'll take some pics and send them in . Still missing Helen, but George had certainly cheered things up around here!
Bye all - from Kay 

P.S Thanx for your suggestion, Aonir. As you can tell, I took your advice!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, that's awesome! Aonir had a great idea to adopt a grown cat. I am so glad you gave him a home.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It is wonderful that you have rescued a full grown cat from a shelter. Many people want only kittens, and some abandoned cats never find a home. I hope my attempt at humor did not give you a bad impression of kittens; I think they are amazing! Congratulations on your new pet!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum. It's nice to have you here!


----------

